# Northeast Narrow gauge is gone.



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Weblink doesnt work, say site no long exists. have a very bad feeling about what this means


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

What web link? Pete


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

I googled Ted Stinson and found his web site It says that Ted passed away on August 28th. He was a great man and a great modeler.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sad news, I'm surprised GR hasn't mentioned anything about his passing. They have had a very long relationship seeing that the free plan-sets they offer are his designs.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm surprised GR hasn't mentioned anything about his passing


As it was only Aug 28th, I'm sure GR is planning to mention his passing in the Xmas issue.

Incidentally, Landrel Brown was offering a few of his kits for sale.
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/25987/cleaning-out-the-shelves


----------

